# Age Limit



## Guest (Mar 28, 2003)

Does anybody know where the state came up with an age limit of 32? I recall a while back Boston P.D. and Fire Dept. hired guys over 50. I also recall when the age limit was 36. I have found only one study done by or for L.A.P.D. concluding injuries were more common in hires over 34.
ALso why is the limit set differently in different communities. I know several people that were hired at 35-36 and are in great shape at age 50 - 55. No I am not over 50, I'm younger than 34 but older than 32..... I am planning to get Paramedic license by mid 2004 as I feel that may be my last chance to get on P.D. or F.D. I heard that Boston F.D. no longer had to abide by the racial quota law set in motion way back when as they have surpassed the goals set by the law. I am sure there will be appeals for various reasons, some good, some bad. I do not know about B.P.D. Any way, any info on age limits, discrimination cases, etc. would be appreciated.


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

Some Civil Service towns fall under MGL s.31 c.58 (see below), which implements the age 32 limit for new police officers and firefighters. The State Police abide by their own hiring limit of age 35. Other towns (both Civil Service and not) may implement anything else they want.

_*Chapter 31: Section 58. Municipal police officers and firefighters; qualification.*

...No person shall be eligible to have his name certified for original appointment to the position of firefighter or police officer in a city or town which has not accepted the provisions of sections sixty-one A and sixty-one B if such person has reached his thirty-second birthday on or before the final date for the filing of applications, as stated in the examination notice, for the examination used to establish the eligible list from which such certification is to be made..._

Hope this helps.

-Mike


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2003)

The age limit, for Boston, is currently being challenged in an ongoing case. ruling should be 1 Apr 03, hopefully only Mumbles will be the fool. The challenge is based on the adoption of the age discriminatory 58a, by Boston, during the sign up for the last test, Apr 01. 
The BFD ruling is sure to be challenged by the PC fools and the naacp...THE FIGHT CONTINUES


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

I heard a female police officer fought and won the age limit against Milford PD. SHe's 35 yo and is attending the academy now. There is no way that age limit can be legal.


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

From what my people tell me, the individual municipality can choose to have an age limit or not, providing they accepted the pension reform act of 1996. Hey Yimmy-you guys have a new radio system? You are coming in 10x10 over here in the country.....


----------



## Tackleberry22 (Dec 21, 2002)

I think that with the age limit the departments have to draw the line some place. Personally, I think the cut off age should be 38. Once you hit 40 it all starts going down hill from there, health wise.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

> Originally posted by Tackleberry22:
> * Once you hit 40 it all starts going down hill from there, health wise. *


A little







but I don't know if you realize how right you are. According to a study by the New England Journal of Medicine a few years ago, an average persons response time is delayed ~0.1 of a second each year after their 40th birthday. So easy math would tell you that a 50 y/o's reflex time is delayed by a whole second.

As far as MGL s.31 c.58 goes I think its BS and needs to be repealed.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Yeah Jared!

1. More trips to Bathroom
2. Hair growing out of ears/nose
3. Arteries harder than your p*nis
4. Trade in the sparkie Crown Vic for Town car
5. Can't hear the dispatcher over oldies 103

The five top signs you're too old to take the Civil Circus test anymore!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by mpd61:
> *
> 3. Arteries harder than your p*nis
> *


(Does not apply if you're on Viagra.)


----------



## rmauro95 (Nov 22, 2002)

He guys, first of all there is no mandatory age retirement by law. There departments who will hire people over 38yrs old. Also the age limit has been challenged against the state police and there is a guy in his 50's going to the next academy.

Now for the people who say after 40 you go downhill. Well let me tell you something this 49 year old is probably in better shape than most 25yr olds. If you have pride in yourself you will keep yourself fit, plus you wont be out boozing all night and put on 30 lbs the first year after your probabtion is over like alot of guys i know.

Also you need some old dogs to teach the youngsters how to keep out of the crap you know how to C.Y.A.

Just a point from an old dog.........


----------



## Tackleberry22 (Dec 21, 2002)

ok, the 50yr old guy thats going to te MSP academy, good for him, but i think its too late for him. Isn't once you hit 55 you have to retire. So now lets say he does get to go, he'll be 51 or 52 by the time this next class goes on and only after being there for 3 years, he's going to have to leave. My humble opinion, just a waste of time. I say punt him and put a young tenacious person in his slot.


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by Tackleberry22:
> * ok, the 50yr old guy thats going to te MSP academy, good for him, but i think its too late for him. Isn't once you hit 55 you have to retire. So now lets say he does get to go, he'll be 51 or 52 by the time this next class goes on and only after being there for 3 years, he's going to have to leave. My humble opinion, just a waste of time. I say punt him and put a young tenacious person in his slot. *


Hey I am just as jealous as you, but he can still be on the road at age 70 if he wants. See the thread below:

http://www.mass-net.org/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=24;t=000006









-Mike


----------



## Tackleberry22 (Dec 21, 2002)

, excuse me while I vent my anger out on an inanimate object. That is bogus!


----------



## Joe F. (Jan 1, 2003)

All,

The age limit was accepted because of the financial condition of the pention fund, its getting low. The cut-off age of 32 has nothing to do with the physical capibilities of a canadate; moreover, it ensures that an employee will work at least 25 years before tapping into the pension fund. It is an somewhat of an ammendment to the Pension Reform Act (No age limit, just pass the physical). And yes, it is illegal discrimination. (see state and Fed. Discrimination Acts).


----------



## CenterMass (May 13, 2002)

50 year old guy in the next MSP academy???

Where do you get your info?

(standing by for the "I heard it from my cousin's friend's girlfriend's uncle")


----------



## rmauro95 (Nov 22, 2002)

Hey centermass i get my information from the source MSP, I know people in some places.


----------



## CenterMass (May 13, 2002)

I work for the MSP, that's why I'm curious where you got your info.

35 has always been the max age limit unless things have changed.

(& we all know people in some places)


----------



## BM (Jan 14, 2003)

Can anyone help me out? There are many people out there who don/t know all the specifics about Group 4 retirement. This may be a tad off topic but all you here is guys talking about it and each one has a different take on it. Thanks


----------



## q5_po (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by CenterMass:
> *
> (& we all know people in some places)
> 
> ...


Hey, who are these "people", I want to know them too


----------



## wordstew (Jul 29, 2002)

If I correctly remember, I think this 52 year old guy is the one who was a colonel in the Army. He passed everything with flying colors. Then he challenged the age limit in court. There was a write up in the paper about this a long time ago.


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

I have a friend who got appointed to his P.D., w/vets preference for his duty in Vietnam! He was the oldest recruit to ever go thru the Plymouth Academy. He was #1 in his P.T. evals and a real class act-the real ironic thing is, that his son also served on the same P.D., but left to go down south....How many Dads ever follow in their kid's footsteps????


----------



## CenterMass (May 13, 2002)

q5_po, you have to learn the secret handshake first...


----------



## q5_po (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by CenterMass:
> * q5_po, you have to learn the secret handshake first...
> 
> 
> ...


Get this class going and I will


----------



## rpdmounted (Jan 3, 2003)

Going back to the 40+ year-olds - I had a classmate in the 34th M.P.O.C. who was 51 years-old. I kid you not. Great guy, and he's still on the job on the South Shore. So, I guess the individual town can decide who goes through the academy, no matter who old they are.

Did I hear something about a hand shake?..........


----------



## q5_po (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by rpdmounted:
> *
> Did I hear something about a hand shake?.......... *


Not yet, but we will, dumbass..............


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2003)

Thanks for the info everybody. I have been trying to get as much info as possible on the legality of the 32 age limit.
One lawyer stated that there are no laws against age discrimination against people under 40. I guess I'll just have to wait until I am over 40 to challenge this law. In regards to the law being created because of the retirement system, California just got nailed because they had a pension system based on age at time of hire. Any further info on any challenges would be appreciated.


----------

